# Sig P229r Equinox



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pick this one up last week, used (lightly) but in excellent condition. sweet shooter, no issues, fed & fired everything. Feels great in the hand, manages the .40S&W easily. Glad I got it.

Any thoughts from current or former owners would be appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If I were to but a 229, one of rose would be in the running. Sharp gun.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice looking gun I have the baby P238 the 380 it shoots very well had no problems with it, I mostly carry the xd9 mod2 a little heavy but you get used to. Good luck with your purchace.


----------



## jjmcd (Feb 7, 2016)

The 229 R is probably the most versatile pistol that Sig makes. With the .40 or 357 frame/slide, you can shoot either caliber with only a barrel change, and 9MM with the conversion barrel and a magazine and spring change. The design has 22 years of experience, and it is a tank for durability and reliability. I have 2 of those and a 239 as my daily carry, and I don't think I will ever need anything else.


----------



## MuleDeer (Sep 15, 2016)

My P-229 is the most reliable handgun I own, and that includes S&W & Ruger revolvers. I have fired thousands of rounds through it without a single problem.

I went to a range a couple days ago. My friend had a compact 9MM Glock. He was shooting factory loads. I thought it would recoil more that it did. I was shooting factory 180 grain .40 S&W rounds. My gun was heavier. There was a very noticeable difference in recoil. Another friend who doesn't own a handgun fired both. He kept reaching for my Sig. He said that he could feel the power differential. 

ronin, that gun of yours is beautiful. I know that it'll bring you many years of shooting fun. As for a self-defense gun, it's superb.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

MuleDeer: Thank you and I believe you are correct with the many years of shooting theory. Only problem is, I've been infected with Sigitis. Had a P6, then the Equinox, then a 229 Elite Dark, then a 225 and then an 228/M11-a1. The last 4 within a 5 month span, yikes! Love 'em all!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

My P229R is a plain Jane black Nitron version. I am generally not fond of two-tone pistols but that is surely striking. I agree that the P229 is a very fine all-metal pistol and one that handles .40 S&W and 357 SIG extremely well.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

pblanc: the 229 is a fine handgun. When I got mine, of course, I had to get the .357 Sig barrel and fell into a 9mm BarSto barrel and 8 9mm magazines. You would think that would have ended it for me, 2 229's, 3 calibers and plenty of magazines,but it did not.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

ronin11 said:


> pblanc: the 229 is a fine handgun. When I got mine, of course, I had to get the .357 Sig barrel and fell into a 9mm BarSto barrel and 8 9mm magazines. You would think that would have ended it for me, 2 229's, 3 calibers and plenty of magazines,but it did not.


Yes, I am on my way. I have the 357 SIG barrel and I am strongly considering the 9 mm easy fit Bar-Sto barrel.

What is your impression of .40 S&W versus 357 SIG?


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

.40 S&W rock solid, you know what you're getting and in the 229 it is easily handled. The .357 Sig is just about everything you would (or might) want in carry ammo. It's kind of like what +P+ 9mm wants to be when it grows up, lol. Again also easily handled in the 229's. Any handgun smaller and/or lighter the .257 Sig might be an issue, but certainly for me, it is not.


----------

